
15 Months of Fresh Hell Inside Facebook - jmsflknr
https://www.wired.com/story/facebook-mark-zuckerberg-15-months-of-fresh-hell/
======
tsunamifury
This was a shockingly thorough piece, with great insider knowledge. But the
writer made bizarre editorializations randomly throughout the piece, calling
Facebook (one of the most profitable companies in the world) a knight hopping
on one leg -- not exactly a believable comparison. Continuous pot shots were
taken throughout the piece randomly that came off as petty rather than
insightful -- including implicating that Facebook had targeted Wired to reduce
traffic in retaliation for a story.

Its an exciting story, with the worst mix of highly accurate storytelling and
extremely slanted weasel words at key moments. Not much different than the
mis-information campaigns facebook was accused of promoting.

------
Balgair
>Yet sometimes the two big values involved—privacy and civility—come into
opposition. If you give people ways to keep their data completely secret, you
also create secret tunnels where rats can scurry around undetected. In other
words, every choice involves a trade-off, and every trade-off means some value
has been spurned. And every value that you spurn—particularly when you’re
Facebook in 2018—means that a hammer is going to come down on your head.

Some good journalism here. I'd not explicitly understood this before, but it
makes sense. Nothing is perfect.

------
dredmorbius
Pity this sank on HN, but it's an excellent and meaty article.

